# Vacuum Assisted Vaginal Delivery



## dlk

Anyone know the appropriate procedure code for Vacuum Assisted Vaginal Delivery?  Thanks.


----------



## imjsanderson

The vacuum assisted portion is recorded with an ICD-9 669.51


----------



## LcoderJ

You still use the vaginal delivery 59400.  It still is a vaginal delivery.  I hope this isn't too late.


----------



## Renate54

*Renate Cox*

Thank you,


----------

